
Millions Had Risen Out of Poverty. Coronavirus Is Pulling Them Back - samspenc
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/30/world/asia/coronavirus-poverty-unemployment.html
======
dr_dshiv
Opening the economy will kill people. Keeping it closed will also kill people.
It's complicated. Is anyone modeling this?

Back of the envelope: if 500 million people lose two years of life [1], that
is 1 billion years lost. Assuming Coronavirus takes 10 years of life on
average from 10 million globally, that is 100 million years lost.

[1] According to this article, poverty reduces lifespans in the range of 10-15
years.
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/langlo/article/PIIS2214-1...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/langlo/article/PIIS2214-109X\(18\)30327-9/fulltext)

